# Cruise ship sinking - Italian coast guard transcript



## aesop081 (17 Jan 2012)

For good laugh..........in a morbid kinda way

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/E/EU_ITALY_SHIP_AGROUND_TRANSCRIPT?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT



> Here is a translation of the transcript of the conversation between Capt. Francesco Schettino, commander of the grounded Costa Concordia, and Capt. Gregorio De Falco of the Italian coast guard in Livorno.
> 
> In the conversation, De Falco repeatedly orders Schettino to return to the ship to oversee the evacuation, while Schettino resists, making excuses that it's dark and that the ship is listing.
> 
> ...


----------



## timmy_88 (17 Jan 2012)

WOW!! interesting communication...


----------



## jollyjacktar (17 Jan 2012)

As a Sailor, I'm saying this Captain is a POS.  I am professionally disgusted with the actions of some of the crew who put themselves before their passengers.  It makes me want to puke.  I would not be able to face myself in the mirror if I was such a friggin weasel.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jan 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> As a Sailor, I'm saying this Captain is a *POS*.


In Italian, the term is stronzo.  And I agree.


----------



## mariomike (17 Jan 2012)

Not the first time.
"When I give the order abandon ship, it doesn't matter what time I leave. If some people want to stay, they can stay.":
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/08/11/weekinreview/headliners-career-overboard.html


----------



## uptheglens (18 Jan 2012)




----------



## ReneeClaude (21 Jan 2012)




----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2012)

uptheglens said:
			
		

>


Uh, as far as we know, the ship's captain wasn't in the military.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jan 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Uh, as far as we know, the ship's captain wasn't in the military.


No, but he wore a uniform and for all we know it might have had a chicken on top too.  And that seems to be his attitude towards the whole affair.


----------



## Haletown (21 Jan 2012)

What happened . . .   play by play reconstruction 

http://vimeo.com/35351659


----------



## daftandbarmy (21 Jan 2012)

The current plight of the Costa Concordia reminds me of a comment made
by Churchill.

After his retirement he was cruising the Mediterranean on an Italian
cruise liner and some Italian journalists asked why an ex British
Prime Minister should chose an Italian ship.

“There are three things I like about being on an Italian cruise ship”
said Churchill.

“First their cuisine is unsurpassed. Second their service is superb.
And then, in time of emergency, there is none of this nonsense about
women and children first”.

http://my.telegraph.co.uk/isodfubv/janfrancis/165/churchill/


----------



## cupper (21 Jan 2012)

This isn't the first time with an Italian cruise ship Captain either.

I recall that several years ago a similar event happened where they were close enough to shore that a strong swimmer could make it in, but too far for non athletic types.

The Captain in that case also was one of the first off, leaving passengers and crew to fend for themselves.

He disappeared for several days after. When he was finally found and arrested, he claimed that he left and went ashore to better organize the rescue effort.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> This isn't the first time with an Italian cruise ship Captain either.
> 
> I recall that several years ago a similar event happened where they were close enough to shore that a strong swimmer could make it in, but too far for non athletic types.
> 
> ...



I believe you _may_ be referring to this case. 
Reply #4:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/104158/post-1106249.html#msg1106249


----------



## cupper (21 Jan 2012)

I read that as well, but this was a different story altogether.

It happened in the last 10 years (since I moved to the US, and it occurred somewhere in the Med (me thinks off the Italian coast). And it was an Italian officer.


----------



## mariomike (21 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> When he was finally found and arrested, he claimed that he left and went ashore to better organize the rescue effort.



OK. I thought you might have been thinking of the captain mentioned above:
"But in interviews, Captain Avranas was unapologetic for leaving the ship ahead of others, saying he was better able to direct rescue efforts from shore.":
http://www.nytimes.com/1991/08/06/world/greek-captain-criticized-for-leaving-ship-early.html

There has been a lot of comparison of the behavoir of the two captains:
http://www.google.ca/search?q=oceanos+costa+concordia&rls=com.microsoft:en-ca:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7RNQN_enCA465&redir_esc=&ei=ejobT4K1FKiO0QGi0ejKBw#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&rls=com.microsoft:en-ca%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7RNQN_enCA465&source=hp&q=oceanos+%22costa+concordia%22&pbx=1&oq=oceanos+%22costa+concordia%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=78l78l1l875l1l1l0l0l0l0l735l735l6-1l1l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=238f0fdaf0ce6052&biw=1152&bih=631


----------



## uptheglens (21 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> This isn't the first time with an Italian cruise ship Captain either.
> 
> I recall that several years ago a similar event happened where they were close enough to shore that a strong swimmer could make it in, but too far for non athletic types.
> 
> ...



Maybe it's this one. The timeline's right, but it's a Greek ferry.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MS_Express_Samina


----------



## uptheglens (21 Jan 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Uh, as far as we know, the ship's captain wasn't in the military.



And I doubt that he wore Fascist Italian medals too. It's just a joke.


----------



## jollyjacktar (21 Jan 2012)

uptheglens said:
			
		

> And I doubt that he wore Fascist Italian medals too. It's just a joke.


And it was a good one too.  I loved Allo Allo!


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Jan 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> And it was a good one too.  I loved Allo Allo!


Only saw one or two episodes - none of them had the Italian Bersagliere in it.  I stand educated.


----------



## uptheglens (21 Jan 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Only saw one or two episodes - none of them had the Italian Bersagliere in it.  I stand educated.



He appeared later in the series, IIRC. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHAs7nO95Ks


----------



## armyvern (21 Jan 2012)

:-\


----------



## cupper (22 Jan 2012)

Anybody know what the obscenity was that the Official used? 

I heard on an NPR report that they were selling T-Shirts in Italy with the quotation on them, but I haven't seen any reprts that actually say (or hint at) what he said. Apparently they are a popular item.


----------



## uptheglens (22 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Anybody know what the obscenity was that the Official used?
> 
> I heard on an NPR report that they were selling T-Shirts in Italy with the quotation on them, but I haven't seen any reprts that actually say (or hint at) what he said. Apparently they are a popular item.



"Vada a bordo, cazzo"

Roughly translated, it means "Get back on board, d1ckhead"


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Anybody know what the obscenity was that the Official used?
> 
> I heard on an NPR report that they were selling T-Shirts in Italy with the quotation on them, but I haven't seen any reprts that actually say (or hint at) what he said. Apparently they are a popular item.



Link to the video at this news story ...

Cruise Ship Quotation Making Big Money



> The Costa Concordia cruise ship had struck a coral reef off Italy's coast, but as the disaster was under way, Captain Francesco Schettino ordered dinner less than an hour later, according to a cook. With his cruise ship sinking, the captain wanted food, said a cook from the ship in an interview with a Filipino television station on Thursday. Cook Rogelio Barista told the GMA Network that Schettino ordered the dinner amid the deadly chaos that killed at least 11 people with some 21 still missing.
> 
> "We wondered what was going on ... At that time, we really felt something was wrong. ... The stuff in the kitchen was falling off shelves and we realized how grave the situation was," Barista told the network.
> 
> ...


----------



## lethalLemon (22 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> :-\


----------



## jollyjacktar (22 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Anybody know what the obscenity was that the Official used?
> 
> I heard on an NPR report that they were selling T-Shirts in Italy with the quotation on them, but I haven't seen any reprts that actually say (or hint at) what he said. Apparently they are a popular item.


Would love a shirt myself.  There are plenty I see on eBay.  I'll be getting one.


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Jan 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Anybody know what the obscenity was that the Official used?
> 
> I heard on an NPR report that they were selling T-Shirts in Italy with the quotation on them, but I haven't seen any reprts that actually say (or hint at) what he said. Apparently they are a popular item.


According to this recording ....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGNtayIRcK0
.... the term used by the Coast Guard officer was "cazzo", a term used for the.... shall we say.... "manroot"?  In context, it's like calling someone a dick, but  stronger - closer to the level of calling someone a s**thead.

The term can also used in Italian as an almost-literal translation of d**khead - "testa di cazzo", or in "che cazzo voi?" which roughly translates into "what the f**k do you want?"

I can't really tell if the Coast Guard officer is _calling_ Captain Chicken a cazzo, or is _exclaiming_ "cazzo" the same way someone would say, "get back on the ship (pause) holy f**k".  I leave it to better translators than myself to pick this fly poop out of the ground pepper


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Jan 2012)

Interesting read here:  Mark Steyn: No more ‘women and children first'


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Jan 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## brihard (28 Jan 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Interesting read here:  Mark Steyn: No more ‘women and children first'



I'll see that, and raise some Heinlein.

"All societies are based on rules to protect pregnant women and young children. All else is surplusage, excrescence, adornment, luxury, or folly, which can — and must — be dumped in emergency to preserve this prime function. As racial survival is the only universal morality, no other basic is possible. Attempts to formulate a "perfect society" on any foundation other than "Women and children first!" is not only witless, it is automatically genocidal. Nevertheless, starry-eyed idealists (all of them male) have tried endlessly — and no doubt will keep on trying."

- 'Lazarus Long', in 'Time Enough for Love'.


----------



## Maxadia (19 Apr 2012)

Same cruise line....

http://www.torontosun.com/2012/04/19/carnival-ship-sails-past-dying-fishermen-reports


----------



## armyvern (19 Apr 2012)

RDJP said:
			
		

> Same cruise line....
> 
> http://www.torontosun.com/2012/04/19/carnival-ship-sails-past-dying-fishermen-reports



Uggghhh. My stomach churned reading that. I will NEVER travel Carnival; never.


----------



## jollyjacktar (19 Apr 2012)

I do not believe for one moment that the bridge crew were unaware of the fishing boat.  Bollocks!!!  Someone on the crew of that vessel would have seen them or been told about it from a passenger.  Totally Unsat.  They must have gone to the same school as that Italian loser.  The Captain should have his ticket reviewed and maybe pulled.  I'm sickened at the professionalism displayed by that crew.   :rage:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (16 Sep 2013)

The salvage operation is underway.

"Costa Crociere SpA, the Italian unit of Miami-based Carnival Corp., is picking up the tab for the parbuckling and its intricate preparation. The company puts the costs so far at 600 million euros (US$800 million), though much of that will be passed onto its insurers"

More at link:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2013/09/16/were-holding-our-breath-costa-concordia-salvage-underway-as-ship-winched-off-reef-using-6000-tons-of-force/


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Sep 2013)

live feed on that link, a bit like watching paint drying and now night time.


----------



## Haletown (16 Sep 2013)

That press conference was fun to watch.

Journalists tried to do the usual fear mongering/finger pointing schtick and the audience turned on them and gave an ovation to the engineering recovery team.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Sep 2013)

This is one hell of an engineering feat. The lessons learned from doing this will be almost worth the cost of the vessel.


----------



## FJAG (16 Sep 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> This is one hell of an engineering feat. The lessons learned from doing this will be almost worth the cost of the vessel.



Not the first time for this type of process on a large ship. 

After the Dec 7 strike at Pearl Harbor the US Navy did some absolutely marvellous work re-floating most of the ships struck. One of those, the battleship USS Oklahoma was righted by a parbuckling system. The Oklahoma was about half the length of the Costa Concordia and about one quarter of her tonnage. Sadly, notwithstanding that she was re-floated, in the end it was decided to decommission Oklahoma. 

http://www.history.navy.mil/photos/events/wwii-pac/pearlhbr/ph-ok9.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Oklahoma_(BB-37)

 :cheers:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (16 Sep 2013)

Salvage heyday was the Scapa flow, Normandie and Pearl harbour, amazing work. But they are doing this with a modern design and stiff environmental regs.


----------



## FJAG (16 Sep 2013)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Salvage heyday was the Scapa flow, Normandie and Pearl harbour, amazing work. But they are doing this with a modern design and stiff environmental regs.



No doubt about it. Its fascinating to watch.

If you're interested in the Oklahoma salvage there is an even more detailed paper at http://calteches.library.caltech.edu/631/2/Salvage.pdf

 :cheers:


----------



## dimsum (23 Sep 2013)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-09-24/costa-concordia-captain-blames-helmsman-for-steering-wrong-way/4976648

Glad to know the Captain didn't blame anyone else for the sinking....oh wait.


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Feb 2015)

An update. The POS was up to the very end trying to shift the blame on his crew.  I'm glad he went down like his ship, although 16 years isn't nearly long enough to me. 

Shared under the fair dealing provisions of the copyright act.  Full story, photos and video at link below.



> Costa Concordia Capt. Francesco Schettino found guilty of manslaughter
> 
> Captain sentenced to 16 years in jail after shipwreck that killed 32
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (13 Feb 2015)

From "The Wit and Wisdom of Winston Churchill" by James C. Humes: 

 Late in his life, Sir Winston took a cruise on an Italian ship. A journalist from a New York newspaper approached the former prime minister to ask him why he chose to travel on an Italian line when the Queen Elizabeth under the British flag was available. 

 Churchill gave the question his consideration and then gravely replied: "There are three things I like about Italian ships. First, their cuisine, which is unsurpassed. Second, their service, which is quite superb. And then — in time of emergency — there is none of this nonsense about women and children first." 

Read more at http://www.snopes.com/humor/jokes/cruiseship.asp#GVI3gobH7tlk2F6a.99


----------

